# New Pic



## Road Dog (Nov 23, 2012)

Here's a new pic I took this morning.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 23, 2012)

Mercant's looks great, tagging along with his aqua buddies! [] The window looks interesting too, what am I seeing behind the bottles?


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Joe. Just a bay window with some curtains looking over the front yard.


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 24, 2012)

another


----------



## epackage (Nov 24, 2012)

That Essence bottle all the way to the left looks like the best bottle in our collection....[8D]


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 24, 2012)

Thought you'd like that one.[]


----------



## NyDigger1 (Nov 24, 2012)

awesome bottles, great background for a picture! []


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks Mike


----------

